# Transfer speeds between computers over network limited to 10mbps?



## xazraelx (Jul 29, 2009)

We just moved into a new apartment, and although this issue has been present for a while, it's starting to become more annoying and noticeable.  

The network looks like this:

Internet -> WRT54G running Tomato (I know this is only 10/100)

WRT54G goes to:  a PS3, a Windows 7 Machine, and a UPS Surge that links to D-Link gigabit switch

The gigabit switch goes to: Vista Machine, Server 08 Machine, Xbox 360

Nothing on this network transfers at higher than 10mbps.  We have Cat6 running from the switch to the Vista Machine and the Server 08 machine, cat5e running to everything else.  

The limiters seem to be the following: The UPS has a 10/100 switch inside it, and the WRT54G is running at 10/100.  Every motherboard for the PCs supports gigabit.  The problem is, I can't get more than 10mbps.  The jumbo packets on the Server 08 are set to 9, the highest the jumbo on the Vista machine go to is 7, and the Windows 7 Machine I have no idea what it's running at (not my main concern at the moment lol).

Is there a way that I don't know to enable at LEAST 100 mbps, let alone a gigabit?  I was going to buy a gigabit router with wireless N, but at the moment it's seeming pointless since we can't even get above 10mbps.  

Thanks for any help, I'm pretty much lost at the moment.


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 29, 2009)

You know there are 8 bits in a byte? So you'll only see a theoretical max of around 12.5MB a second on a home network running 10/100.

10/100 refers to megabits, not megabytes. AKA you're getting 10MB, 10Mb is only 1.25 MB a second.

Getting Gigabit lan would mean you could transfer files at 125MB/s therefore your bottle neck would more than likely be in your hard drives at that point.


----------



## xazraelx (Jul 29, 2009)

Shouldn't we theorotically be able to transfer faster than 10mbps between the two computers on the gigabit switch though?  I'm only getting from 3-5 mbps from the Vista machine to the Server 08 Machine.   I get more than that from the Windows 7 machine that's on the other side of the network.


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 29, 2009)

xazraelx said:


> Shouldn't we theorotically be able to transfer faster than 10mbps between the two computers on the gigabit switch though?  I'm only getting from 3-5 mbps from the Vista machine to the Server 08 Machine.   I get more than that from the Windows 7 machine that's on the other side of the network.



Check windows firewall settings plus any other firewall you may have set. 

Otherwise run 





> netsh interface tcp show global


 and check for Window Auto Tuning. If that's is set to enabled, disable it with 





> netsh interface tcp set global autotuning=disabled


----------



## xazraelx (Jul 29, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Check windows firewall settings plus any other firewall you may have set.
> 
> Otherwise run  and check for Window Auto Tuning. If that's is set to enabled, disable it with



It was set to Highly Restricted on the Vista machine and Normal on the Server 08 machine.  I'm currently running a CS4 transfer, but when that's done, I'll test it machine-machine and report back.

Thanks, I didn't even find that in the google search (admittedly it was only like a 10 minute search).


----------



## mrhuggles (Jul 29, 2009)

youll get 12.5mb/sec on 100mbit, youll get oh, about 300-400mbit on a gigabit lan, which should come out to be what... 30-40mb/sec? maybe a little more.

i would check the wires between the vista and server 08 machine, and the connectors inside the gigabit switch hmmmmmm vista and server 08... i seem to remember some people having performance issues between them for some reason i cant think of why :?

maybe some things that might be relevant to you?
http://www.ads-links.com/index.php/how-to-fix-windows-vista-slow-network-transfer.html
http://social.technet.microsoft.com...g/thread/f4341daf-d4b5-4cd6-813a-ca41b14feb3d

basically they had firewall issues [note: a lot of programs have firewalls or firewall like things in them that aren't documented, AVG is a big free one that does]


----------



## francis511 (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes , on a gigabit switch you certainly SHOULD be getting more like 30-40 mbps


----------

